# Replace mattress



## YaYa (Feb 28, 2016)

We need to get a god mattress for our new RV. Need advice n best queen short and where to purchase.


----------



## Gina (Jul 4, 2016)

Did you find one?  We are looking for one too.  We have a tempurpedic at home.


----------



## Marylynn Reishus (Oct 31, 2016)

I just bought InnerSpace 5.5 mattress for my RV at the price of $249.


----------

